# Just needing a little support....



## Ellbow (May 25, 2012)

Just needing a little support. My doctor found a mass about 5 cm long on my right breast. Waiting for mammogram results.....I hate sitting on pins and needles.

I have though, already, requested, that if such breasts be removed I want Model#1857MariahCarey's breast implants.....well at least I have a sense of humor about it.

But prayers would be nice.
I heard laughter is the best medicine. Hope it is.
El


----------



## jmharris23 (May 25, 2012)

Praying all turns out well for you!


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Sargent (May 25, 2012)

sent


----------



## pstrahin (May 25, 2012)

Praying.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 25, 2012)

Praying for the best possible outcome............................


----------



## golffreak (May 25, 2012)

Prayers sent. God Bless.


----------



## Ellbow (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for your prayers. Going back to the doctor this week for results.
El


----------



## Deernut3 (May 28, 2012)

Good to see your taking it in stride, now start doing everything you can do to beat it. Best of luck to you and we'll be praying for you. COQ10 is a popular supplement among cancer patients so look it up. Best of luck.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2012)

prayers said


----------



## Ellbow (May 30, 2012)

Prayer works! Got the results! Fiber tissue found. No cancer!

Whew!
Thank you for all your support and prayers!
Much love and happy fishing and/or hunting this year to everyone!
El


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Ellbow said:


> Prayer works! Got the results! Fiber tissue found. No cancer!
> 
> Whew!
> Thank you for all your support and prayers!
> ...



AWESOME news.  Sleep well tonight!


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2012)

Glad your ok. Loved the attitude


----------



## love the woods (May 31, 2012)

thats great news.


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 1, 2012)

PS...I have been sleeping like a baby since.
Thanks Speedcop....attitude makes a difference.
Thank you ltw....
El


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 1, 2012)

best of luck to you ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2012)

Excellent news!  Blessings to you for continued health


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 1, 2012)

You had too be persistance because there was no resistance. Makes Me happy when I here good news..I'm sending thankful prayers...


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 1, 2012)

Praise the Lord...............fantastic news............


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you everyone!
I continued to be blessed!
About to enjoy summer vacation with no worries!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just saw this El, glad it's all working out well for you and your prayers were answered.

Dave


----------

